# Trade rifle for fishing boat



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

I have a Savage 111 long range Hunter 338 Lapua topped with a Vortex HSLR 4-16X50 that I am looking to trade for or towards a fishing boat. I may have cash or other firearms to include for the right deal..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

